# Foto - Künstlerin gesucht



## Leola13 (16. Juli 2010)

Hai,

ich habe neulich Bilder einer Foto - Künstlerin gesehen, auf denen immer (viele) Personen abgebildet sind.
Wenn man sich die Bilder genauer ansieht, erkennt man aber, daß es sich nur um eine und dieselbe Person, bzw. nur wenige handelt.
Z.B. eine Aufnahme einer Schulklasse (kleine Kinder im Schuldress), bei genauerem hinsehen erkennt man, das es ein und dasselbe Mädchen ist.

Leider kann ich den Link zur Homepage nicht wiederfinden und auch bei Stern View (da habe ich das Ganze glaube ich gefunden) hat meine Suche nichts gebracht.

Hat einer einen Tipp für mich 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juli 2010)

Aloha,

vielleicht findest du ja etwas via http://www.tineye.com. Ansonsten kann ich dir erstmal auch nicht helfen. 

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juli 2010)

Hai,

falls es für irgendwen interessant sein sollte, diese Künstlerin habe ich gesucht : 

bildband-claudia-rogge-der-mensch-in-der-masse

http://www.claudia-rogge.de/fotografie/rapport


----------

